# Binding and Boot Cutting off circulation



## pezman38 (Dec 12, 2010)

I have been boarding since 02. I just upgraded my board and bindings two years ago but have a question. Since I started I have always had a problem with cutting off my circulation with my bindings. I have the burton mission bindings and burton boots now and they work better. However, I still cut the circulation off with the top strap and after each run need to let some pressure off that strap on my foot that remains on the board.

I thought perhaps I am getting the binding too tight. So I loosen them a bit and loose lots of control. So I end up tightening them enough to keep control and just take the strap off after each run.

I don't see anyone else on the slopes doing this, what is it that I am missing with boot/binding setup here to stop this?


----------



## doron (Nov 14, 2010)

I do it. Just make sure the straps are centered on your boot, maybe take it to a local shop and have them look at the bindings.


----------



## pezman38 (Dec 12, 2010)

Yeah I know my straps are centered from left to right. The height of the strap, do you want it all the way up, or all the way down? How do you determine the hole to use on the binding itself?


----------



## doron (Nov 14, 2010)

it's a combination between comfort and response. The higher up the more responsive it should feel since any forward lean will translate to your edge. I definitely think it's a good thing to play with next time you're on the hill. Maybe also post your boot size and binding size to see if someone with more experience can determine if it's the right fit.

like I said though, I haven't figured it out myself so I always loosen the top strap when I get to the lift in order to save myself from pain later in the day.


----------

